# dynamische Frames generieren



## king2k (29. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich ahbe folgende Frage:

Sicher kennt ihr diese Dinger, die ich miene, und für die mir der passende Ausdruck grade net einfällt.
Naja, ich nenn sie einfach mal "dynamische Frames". Also es solle in Bereich sein (Table, DIV, etc.), der sich beim scrollen mitbewegt, also z.B. immer zentral am Rand bleibt, etc.

Sieht man manchmal bei Menüs o.Ä., wobei ich es da nervig finde... Ansichtssache.

Meine Frage ist ja, wie man die "herstellt".

Kann's mir wer verraten?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

Auch wenn es (denk ich mal) nicht rein in HTML geht.....


mfG king2k


----------



## geonix (29. April 2005)

*iframes* heißen die teile

de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. April 2005)

In aktuellen Browsern geht das mit CSS  und der Positionsangabe "fixed"

In anderen Browsern(auch IE) muss Javascript helfen:
http://doktormolle.de/faqs/4_10.htm


----------



## king2k (29. April 2005)

Ich such mal die Lösung raus, bei der ich keinen sinnlosen Ärger mit'm IE hab. Ich ahbe nämlich auch keine Lust, ständig wen fragen zu müssen, wie's im IE ausschaut. Linux und IE passt halt einfach net ^^


@geonix
nicht ganz das, was ich meinte... ich dachte net an iframes, sondern an einfache Bereiche, die halt eher dem andren Beispiel hier entsprechen...

@Sven
danke.


----------



## versuch13 (29. April 2005)

Hi,

 ja, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.stunicholls.myby.co.uk/layouts/fixed.html


 greetz


----------



## king2k (30. April 2005)

thx, hab alles soweit fertig, danke leute!


----------

